
Scaling task scheduling without the hassle of Kubernetes - akkidx06
https://medium.com/@akkidx/orchestrating-airflow-tasks-with-docker-swarm-69b5fb2723a7
======
akkidx06
I liked the idea of using Airflow along with Docker Swarm to schedule tasks
with high availability and wrote about it.

